# Angeln in Munchhausen France



## Fili (6. April 2009)

Servus Jungs. Bin noch ganz frisch hier und brauche Infos.
Würden gern dort unser Glück probiern,war da schon jemand dieses Jahr?wie siehts dort mit schonzeiten aus? sind erst seid 1 Jahr beim Angeln u der Schein fehlt noch für Germany.
Danke und Grüsse:vik:


----------



## Batscha (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Hi Fili, 
wenn Du Munchhausen bei Seltz, Modern, Lauterbourg meinst kann ich Dir ein bisschen helfen. Du müsstest mir nur genau sagen was Du alles wissen willst. 
Ich war da zwar seit 2 Jahren nimmer aber da hat sich nicht viel geändert.
Also die Schonzeiten sind etwas anders als die in Deutschland. Dort werden die Gewässer in Kategorien eingeteilt. Diese Kategorien haben Gewässerschohnzeiten unabhängig von den Artenschohnzeiten.
 Es gibt genau 3 Kategorien. 
1. sind Vereinsgewässer die darfst Du von mitte März bis mitte September befischen. 
2. sind Vereinsgewässer die eine gemischte Gewässerschonzeit haben die Vareirt. 
3. Der Rheinhauptstrom + Einzugsgebiet der Rheinseitenarme (Einzugsgebiet ist bis ca. 500 Meter vor der Einmündung in den Hauptstrom) die darfst Du das ganze Jahr befischen. 

Ausserdem musst Du die Artenschohnzeiten beachten die auch wieder etwas anders sind als die Deutschen Schohnzeiten. 
Die Artenschohnzeiten sind auch gestaffelt in den Kategorien Du darfst in Kategorie 1 und 2 zu anderen Zeiten auf Hecht und Zander Angeln als am Rhein.
Diese Artenschohnzeiten ändern sich jedes Jahr um ein paar Tage.
Die groben Artenschohnzeiten kann ich Dir gleich durchgeben wobei sich diese um eine Woche nach vorne oder hinten verschieben können.
Also:
Hecht  : Schohnmass 50cm, Schohnzeit von 29.01. - 13.05.
Zander:  Schohnmass 40cm, gleiche Schohnzeit wie Hecht.
Ansonsten haben nur alle Forellenarten und die Äsche Schohnzeiten.
Nachtangeln ist nur auf Aal gestattet und nur von 4.06. - 18.09.
Alle anderen Fischarten nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.

Wir haben dort aber eher selten was gefangen, sind viele Osteuropäer unterwegs die alles aschlagen was sie fangen. Und hinterlassen berge von Müll.
Wenn Du mich fragst...mach so schnell es geht den Fischereischein und such Dir ein Schönes Vereinsgewässer in Deutschland das gut bewirtschaftet wird.

Solltest Du noch fragen haben kannste Dich gerne melden.

Petri Heil


----------



## Fili (7. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Servus. Vielen Dank für die Info.Damit hastmir sehr geholfen.
Das heist das wir nur auf Karpfen und co angeln können?
Grad der Hecht hät es mir angetan.Das ist unser 1 mal im Ausland sonst gehmer nur an langweilige Killoseen angeln wo wir die letzte Zeit nichts gefangen haben.
Hättest du sonst irgend einen Vorschlag wo es noch gut ist in FR ohne weit zu fahren See? Oder nur Rhein?

Danke un Grüsse#6


----------



## Batscha (25. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Hi freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte. In Seltz, ein Dorf weiter, gibts den Epple Baggersee da brauchste aber die Karte von Seltz. Es gibt dort auch einen Angelladen wo de die krigst. War an dem See aber nur n paar mal ohne was gefangen zu haben. Angeblich is alles drin was Flossen hat. Also auf Hecht isses überall schwer da Jahrelang vergessen wurde den Hecht zu besetzen als in den 80ern der Modefisch Zander kam. Den Hecht kann man eigentlich nur in geschlossenen Gewässern fangen wo er dauerhaft besetzt wird. Da kenn ich leider nur Deutsche Gewässer. Mach den Angelschein im Herbst is Prüfung!!!


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*



Batscha schrieb:


> Hi freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte. In Seltz, ein Dorf weiter, gibts den Epple Baggersee da brauchste aber die Karte von Seltz. Es gibt dort auch einen Angelladen wo de die krigst. War an dem See aber nur n paar mal ohne was gefangen zu haben. Angeblich is alles drin was Flossen hat. Also auf Hecht isses überall schwer da Jahrelang vergessen wurde den Hecht zu besetzen als in den 80ern der Modefisch Zander kam. Den Hecht kann man eigentlich nur in geschlossenen Gewässern fangen wo er dauerhaft besetzt wird. Da kenn ich leider nur Deutsche Gewässer. Mach den Angelschein im Herbst is Prüfung!!!



Die Problematik mit Hechten sehe ich in den Rhein-Seitengewässern nicht ganz so. Der Modefisch Zander wie Du ihn nennst macht mir inzwischen deutlich mehr Kopfzerbrechen. #t


----------



## massiv83 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Ja ich finde auch das der zander wegen Überfischung zurückgeht,hechte sind man jagen,nur fangen tu ich sie leider nicht...#c
Das mit dem müll stimmt leider,müsste halt mehr kontrolliert werden,wenn ich sehe das da im sommer ganze grossfamilien unterwegs sind,schön grillen und dann den abfall ins gebüsch werfen...Da bekomm ich jedes mal eine wut....


----------



## pêcheur67 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*



massiv83 schrieb:


> Das mit dem müll stimmt leider,müsste halt mehr kontrolliert werden,wenn ich sehe das da im sommer ganze grossfamilien unterwegs sind,schön grillen und dann den abfall ins gebüsch werfen...Da bekomm ich jedes mal eine wut....



Die Problematik ist mir und auch den Kontrolleuren des Vereins hier bekannt. Ebenso um welche Personengruppen es sich handelt. Ich schreibe es hier nicht, sonst heißt es gleich wieder "Pauschalurteil". Die Franzosen sind es nicht.


----------



## massiv83 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Ja das weiss ich das es bekannt ist,habe einige bekannte im elsass und das spricht sich sogar bei nicht anglern rum...#d
DA muss halt wirklich öfters kontrolliert werden,bin in den letzten 3 jahren einmal kontrolliert worden und das war auch noch im oktober wo eh nix los war...Aber die (UR)Deutschen sind es auch nicht.


----------



## spiderhorschd (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Dann nennen wir doch das Kind mal beim Namen: es sind vorwiegend die *Russen* !

Wir angeln seit etwa 2 Jahren in Munchhausen...und wenn dort irgendjemand negativ aufgefallen ist, dann waren es eben unsere osteuropäischen Freunde. Nicht das ihr glaubt, ich würde jetzt alle über einen Kamm scheeren, aber das entspricht leider den Tatsachen. Wir wurden schon mehrfach von Russen in betrunkenem Zustand angepöbelt. Dann tauchen die auch immer gleich im kompletten Rudel auf, hinterlassen Berge von Müll und halten sich an keinerlei Reglements.

Vom Fischereiaufseher weis ich auch, das diese Leute auch absolut illegale Angelmethoden praktizieren (z.B. Reißen, Strom, etc.). Dazu kommt, das von 10 Leuten einer Gruppe maximal 2 eine Angelkarte haben. Der Rest ist nur zum Partymachen dabei !

Und zu was hat das geführt? 

1. Das Nachtangeln wurde verboten.

2. Seit 6 Wochen gilt ein Parkverbot im Bereich des Sauer-Deltas, das polizeilich stark kontrolliert wird und bei Nichtbeachten 150€ kostet.

3. Die Polizei fährt Abends immer Streife und kontrolliert.

4. Das Vertrauen in den gesunden Menschenverstand hat stark gelitten.;+.

Ich will Dir keineswegs das Angeln in Munchhausen vermiesen, da es ein wunderschönes und auch sehr fängiges Angelgebiet ist aber das ist die momentane Situation. Ob das in Seltz besser ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es ist schade, das aufgrund von Leuten, die mit dem Angelsport eigentlich gar nix am Hut haben, solche Reglements notwendig geworden sind.
Die Leidtragenden sind leider die korrekten Angler, die eigentlich nur Ihrem Sport nachgehen wollen.

Also...liebe russische Kollegen...reist Euch mal am Riemen und haltet Euch an die Regeln. Dieses Angelgebiet ist keine Partyzone sondern ein Naturschutzgebiet !

In diesem Sinne...

spiderhorschd


----------



## massiv83 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

Ja die sind es vorwiegend!!!Das mit anpöbeln hab ich ein aktuelles beispiel...
Als ich diese woche angeln war hat mir einer erzählt das vor 2 wochen ein typ geschlagen worden ist(Port Seltz) von 3 Personen nur weil er sagte er wäre zuerst am platz gewesen...die haben erst abgelassen als andere angler zu hilfe kamen...sind dann abgehauen,aber autonummer wurde notiert...
War vor 3 wochen freitags AUCH AM PORT;da haben wieder mal welche gefeiert:da waren 4 autos(Platz vor Rheinmündung)hab gegenüber geangelt aber spass machte es nicht bei deren lautstärke...eigentlich geh ich ja zum entspannen...die hatten ein zelt und samstags waren sie auch noch da,dachte das übernachten wäre verboten...warum werden so leute nich kontrolliert???AUS angst???


----------



## Billi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Munchhausen France*

HI  

  Leute



 ich wollte gerne in munchhausen angeln. Ein angelfreund 

 von lauterbourg hat mir gesagt: das man in munchhausen 

 nur mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln darf. kann mir je

 mand sagen, ob das stimmt, wenn ja von woab bis wohin,

 und in welcher Kategorie



       LG


         Billi


----------

